# Not sure what to buy



## flyinion (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been rigging my gas grill  to smoke on. It's an old Weber Genesis 3 burner (red with the wood slat shelves) that I inherited from my grandfather.  I'd like to get an actual smoker though.  I was originally thinking electric for ease of use but I was trying to stay around the $100 or less and read many problems about not enough heat or too much heat or elements going out.  So I thought about gas, but of course then you have to deal with a tank and some of the reviews again mention heat issues.  I hadn't really considered charcoal or wood because I was under the impression you had to baby them, but reading Jeff's comments on the WSM on Smoking-Meat.com and finding out about the Minion method it sounds like charcoal and a WSM might actually be a pretty easy way to go after all.  

So as you can see I'm now completely lost on what I should buy.  Obviously since I'm looking at the WSM my price range has jumped to around $300.  If I can at least get some help figuring out which style I should go with I can start researching models and such in the appropriate forum, but I don't even know where to start right now lol.  I do know that I'd prefer a setup where I'm choosing my own wood type instead of some pre-made pellet or puck.  If it helps, right now I'm mostly interested in doing brisket, ribs, and sausages with probably the random fish and chicken or turkey parts occasionally.  Later on I might start doing pork shoulders as well


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

When trying to decide what style smoker to get there are a lot of basic questions you need to ask yourself and I think you've already done that. How often are you going to use it? What do you want to smoke? How much are you going to smoke at a time? How much do you want to babysit it? How much do you want to spend? Now that you have that narrowed down, what to get? I don't think anyone can really answer that for you because there are just too many to choose from and too many personal preferences. So I'll tell you what I have and I'm sure others will respond and give you more guidance than I can.

I have only ever used one smoker and I kind of bought it on a whim. I didn't do any research and at the time didn't know there were so many different types but I am happy with what I have. It took a little while to get used to it and make it work the way I wanted it to.

I use a GOSM propane smoker and I really like it though I did have to do some modifications to get it to perform the way I wanted it to. Most of the mods were very minor and didn't cost much and made a big difference in the way it worked. It cost about $150 and I have about $30 in mods. I have no temp issues anymore and can run from 135* up to over 300* consistently so I can smoke anything from jerky at low heat to chicken at high heat. I also have an A-Maze-N Pellet smoker (AMNPS) so I can cold smoke in it (cheese) with no fuel. A 20 LB tank will last over 40 hours and costs about $15 to have refilled.

I have read a lot of good things on here about the WSM's, they are very popular and seem to hold temps very well so I don't think you have to babysit them much.

The Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) is also very popular and with an AMNPS is pretty much a set it and forget it smoker and can be very versatile. I think the MES is in about the same price range as the WSM.

As far as pellets, you can get them in many different wood types and they really are what they say. 

As you know, just like with a polisher, if you buy the cheapest thing out there you will probably be buying something better pretty soon. I think it's best to spend a little more now (if you can swing it) and have something that will last and perform the way you want it to.

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  What kinds of mods did you do to your GOSM?  I will say I've been tempted by that after looking it up yesterday.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

When I got it it wouldn't go below 250* so I installed a needle valve http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers  and with that I could go down to 185*. The instructions say to use water in the water pan, it is supposed to act as a heat sink and to also add moisture to the smoke. Well as the water evaporates the temps start changing. I read on here about using sand in the water pan and after I did that I had much more consistent temps. I still put a disposable foil pan in it right on top of the sand pan to catch drippings and can add water to it if I want some steam.       

The way the cabinet is built I was getting grease leaking out between the sides and bottom and running down the legs so I just got some high temp silicone and wiped it along the seam and now no more leaks.

So after those few little mods I didn't have any leaks and I could hold a consistent 225* up to over 300* if I wanted.

I did a couple of other things that really aren't necessary but I wanted to do a little more with it. I wanted to start smoking jerky and I needed it to go below 170* so I thought "smaller burner less heat" so I took the side burner from my gas grill and replaced the factory GOSM burner, it was about 1" smaller in diameter. With that I can get it down to 135* all day long.

I replaced the wood pan with a bigger metal baking pan because I thought I needed more wood but then learned on here more isn't always better and I was getting too much smoke so I cut back on the amount of wood I was using and I was using chunks instead of chips, chips burnt up too fast and I could get about an hour or longer out of a couple of medium sized chunks in my modified pan. I should have went back to the stock pan because later I have read of people getting 3-4 hours out of 3 or 4 chunks but I wanted to use an AMNPS because they can give 10 hours of perfect smoke. Well I found out they don't really work in propane smokers without some mods so I built an external fire box for it so I could use the AMNPS. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...e-smoker-no-more-opening-the-door-amnps-ready  Not long after I did this Todd came out with a new pellet smoker "The Tube" and since then I have been reading that it works very good in propane smokers without any mods and they are getting 5-6 hours of perfect smoke from it.

Well that's all my mods so far and it is performing just the way I want it to. I use it almost every weekend.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh another thing I did which really wasn't a mod to the smoker was I got a good digital thermometer. The factory therm on the door isn't very accurate, mine is can be off by 30* and sometimes it's high sometimes it's low. Maverick makes some good digital therms, they come with 2 probes, 1 for smoker temp and 1 for meat temp and they have a programmable remote so you can monitor temps from inside your house and set up alarms to alert you to temp spikes or drops or even when the meat is done. Two very popular models are the ET-732 and ET-73. The 732 has longer probe wires and is supposed to have a much longer range for the remote but it costs about twice what the ET-73 does. I have the ET-73 and I am very happy with it.

Whatever smoker you decide on I would suggest that before you cook anything on it do a dry run. Set it up just like you were going to cook and let it run for a couple of hours and monitor temps and get a feel for it before you load it with meat so that when you do you'll know what you're doing.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 10, 2012)

Check Craig's List in your area, lots of folk git rid af some good stuff for a cheap price(sometimes), once you've got your smoker, jump in and start having a blast...

have fun and...


----------



## flyinion (Jul 10, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Oh another thing I did which really wasn't a mod to the smoker was I got a good digital thermometer. The factory therm on the door isn't very accurate, mine is can be off by 30* and sometimes it's high sometimes it's low. Maverick makes some good digital therms, they come with 2 probes, 1 for smoker temp and 1 for meat temp and they have a programmable remote so you can monitor temps from inside your house and set up alarms to alert you to temp spikes or drops or even when the meat is done. Two very popular models are the ET-732 and ET-73. The 732 has longer probe wires and is supposed to have a much longer range for the remote but it costs about twice what the ET-73 does. I have the ET-73 and I am very happy with it.
> 
> Whatever smoker you decide on I would suggest that before you cook anything on it do a dry run. Set it up just like you were going to cook and let it run for a couple of hours and monitor temps and get a feel for it before you load it with meat so that when you do you'll know what you're doing.


Thanks for the tips.  Yeah I saw a link to that thermometer setup somewhere else around here.  It was hard to tell from the Amazon pic whether it actually came with two probes or not, but now that I know it does..........it's going on my buy list regardless.  I've been wanting a wireless setup for a while anyway and that will be perfect since it's one doing both measurements.  I was thinking I'd have to end up buying two wireless thermometers or something.


oldschoolbbq said:


> Check Craig's List in your area, lots of folk git rid af some good stuff for a cheap price(sometimes), once you've got your smoker, jump in and start having a blast...
> 
> have fun and...


Great idea I didn't even think about CL for some reason.  I'll check that out.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea I think if you want good results the Maverick is equal to a Brinkman! Other than my smoker and the meat I put in it, my Mav is the best money I've spent!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2012)

If your handy (kinda sorta) here is a cheap (around $100)  "do it yourself"--- 'Mini WSM"..  it actually works well... takes a few cooks to get use to adjustments but then ALL smokers are that way..  This is my build (ongoing changes)... You can search around and find other builds for it as well..  RabittHutch has a good version...  just another option is all...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...emp-difference-need-your-thoughts#post_833772


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Keith, your link is missing.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2012)

OOPS..  I fixed it..  Thx Dave


----------



## flyinion (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh wow I just checked Craigslist and someone about 25 miles away is selling a used once WSM for $200 including a bag of charcoal and some wood chips.  Uh, I think I just hit the jackpot since I've been seriously considering the WSM even more after watching some Youtube videos today on how to start it and how easy it looked to maintain temp with it after getting it going.  I sent him a message to double check whether it's the 18 or 22 and if there were any problems with it since he's selling it after one use.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 11, 2012)

Gey it and repair if needed...still cheaper!!


----------



## flyinion (Jul 12, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Gey it and repair if needed...still cheaper!!


Well, I made an attempt.  Guess I was farther back "in line".  Realized it was posted on the 7th and the guy was out of town and emailed me that his wife just sold it today :(.  Apparently it was in perfect shape, he just decided to go with a pellet smoker instead.  Guess I'll keep an eye out on CL for something else.


----------



## boatlesspirate (Jul 13, 2012)

Like S2K9K, I could not be more pleased with my GOSM 3405BGW. After adding the needle valve, I too can go as low as 185.

Consider that it's $139 now on walmart.com (landman is discontinuing that model of a more expensive model soon), it's a great deal.

See my review http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...as-one-door-wide-vertical-smoker/reviews/4299

The only reason I did not go charcoal like a WSM is the size (meaning I can smoke more meat on my GOSM) and the babysitting required. Don't get me wrong, LOVE smoking wood with wood, but too much babysitting for my taste.

I smoked 40 chicken legs on the 4th and got comments of Best Ever.

Did I say I love my GOSM?


----------



## flyinion (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm, the GOSM is definitely tempting.  I just hate that it looks like I would have to buy and have it shipped to the store.  Nobody locally has one in stock and I like to look at stuff before I buy lol.  Yeah I was worried about having to babysit the WSM if I went that route.  It just sounded like from some of the videos I watched that using the Minion method to light it resulted in not much babysitting.  That was when I started debating charcoal instead of gas or electric.  My impression is that only applies to the WSM though and if I went with a cheaper charcoal unit from Brinkman or something that there would still be some babysitting involved.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 13, 2012)

flyinion said:


> Well, I made an attempt.  Guess I was farther back "in line".  Realized it was posted on the 7th and the guy was out of town and emailed me that his wife just sold it today :(.  Apparently it was in perfect shape, he just decided to go with a pellet smoker instead.  Guess I'll keep an eye out on CL for something else.


Bummer.... I have the 22.5" WSM and have also used the 18.5" WSM and both are rock solid investments if you want to get into smoking. You are correct in that some charcoal smokers require baby siting.... but not the WSM's. I can load 20 lbs. of charcoal in mine, with wood chunks nestled/buried in the charcoal, light it via minion method, get it running at 225°-250°, and then leave it alone for 12+ hrs. if I want.

I had a Char-griller offset smoker from Lowes that I had to modify the heck out of, and still had to tend to it every 2 or 3 hrs. Once I got my WSM it almost felt like cheating on how easy it was to maintain temps. For overnight smokes I just stay up till midnight, get the WSM going, toss on the meat, and go to bed with my alarm set for 6:00 or 7:00 AM. When the alarm goes off I pad out check the meat temp., toss in a few more wood chunks, then enjoy the rest of my day.

I will say this though.... if you are wanting to just fire up a smoker for a few hamburgers, or something small, then a WSM isn't the best choice. There is some set up involved and it isn't just push a botton and go. I usually plan on filling my WSM with a variety of stuff on the weekend and then vacuum packing what isn't going to get eaten right away. But that is my only Con for the WSM's, they are built to last, work straight out of the box, and Weber has great customer service if something is broke.

Johnny


----------



## flyinion (Jul 13, 2012)

JIRodriguez said:


> Bummer.... I have the 22.5" WSM and have also used the 18.5" WSM and both are rock solid investments if you want to get into smoking. You are correct in that some charcoal smokers require baby siting.... *but not the WSM's*. I can load 20 lbs. of charcoal in mine, with wood chunks nestled/buried in the charcoal, light it via minion method, get it running at 225°-250°, and then leave it alone for 12+ hrs. if I want.
> 
> I had a Char-griller offset smoker from Lowes that I had to modify the heck out of, and still had to tend to it every 2 or 3 hrs. Once I got my WSM it almost felt like cheating on how easy it was to maintain temps.


Wow, nice to hear that.  Hearing things like that is what may keep me on track to spend the extra money still for the WSM.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 13, 2012)

flyinion said:


> Wow, nice to hear that.  Hearing things like that is what may keep me on track to spend the extra money still for the WSM.


I call my WSM, "Smoking for Dummies" easy to use. It really is about as close to set-it-and-forget-it as you can get with a charcoal smoker, wich is why they are considered one of the best smokers you can buy for the under $500 market.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 13, 2012)

JIRodriguez said:


> I can load 20 lbs. of charcoal in mine, with wood chunks nestled/buried in the charcoal, light it via minion method, get it running at 225°-250°, and then leave it alone for 12+ hrs. if I want.


JIRod - As far as the minion method, are you using the coffee can in the center method, or spreading some lit coals over the top of the whole pile?  How much lit charcoal do you start with?  Still experimenting with the WSM.


----------



## flyinion (Jul 13, 2012)

JIRodriguez said:


> I call my WSM, "Smoking for Dummies" easy to use. It really is about as close to set-it-and-forget-it as you can get with a charcoal smoker, wich is why they are considered one of the best smokers you can buy for the under $500 market.


Awesome.  I grew up on charcoal, used a Weber kettle growing up, and had one for a while when I moved out.  I only have a gas Weber now because I inherited it from my Grandfather and since I didn't have a grill I couldn't pass it up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I've really been wanting something charcoal again anyway but for smoking I was initially scared off by all the stories about how they had to be constantly messed with to keep temp.  Jeff's little blurb about the WSM in the charcoal smoker section of Smoking-Meat.com made me start looking at them again.  I know I could get by just fine with a GOSM or an electric like the MES 30 but I also know down the road I'd still want to try charcoal and since the WSM sounds like it's actually pretty easy to use once you read up on how to work it properly, I think I'd rather just spend the money once.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 13, 2012)

Now you guys are making me want to go get a WSM!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 13, 2012)

my favorite saying...  "Spend the Money and Cry Once"


----------



## flyinion (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I did it!  Picked up the 18.5" WSM today.  Last one in stock in the area lol.  Going to put it together and do a dry run tonight to test out controlling temps and such and to burn off the mfr'ing residue and season it a bit.  Hoping to do some ribs tomorrow but I'm not sure how I'll do with temps since it's supposed to hit 95 so I might just play it safe with some chicken or sausages or steak or something that is not low & slow dependent.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 21, 2012)

Good idea starting with something simple and inexpensive so you can get to know your smoker!


----------



## stl-rich (Aug 19, 2012)

Way to go!!  Now you should buy an 18" terra cotta saucer (like goes under a flower pot, wrap it in aluminim foil and put it in the fôil wrapped water pan.  NO WATER!  Makes cleanup so much easier.

Enjoy:grilling_smilie:


----------

